# Solved: xms driver not installed ERROR



## rgwelch002 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a HP Pavilion 17GB 500 processor 96mb Ram.I formatted it and reinstalled Windows 98 back on it.When it rebooted it came up on safe mode and when I hit enter then came up with Error message......Himem.sys has defected unreliable XMS memory at address 04000006 Invalid Vxd Dynamic Himem.sys is missing Windows has stopped.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Usually that error message relates to failing RAM.

But try pressing the DEL, F1 or F2 key at startup to enter Bios setup (you have to try the different keys).

Load Safe or Defaults values and see if that solves the problem.

If it doesn't you should try some new RAM sticks.

Cheers,

Zee


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

In addition to the above check.
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000425.htm

96mb Ram ? and increase of Ram would make a great difference.


----------



## rgwelch002 (Mar 26, 2008)

I tried switching Ram with another machine. Booted up HP machine and it came up just fine . So its logically the HP machine needs new sticks of Ram. You are right, as usual. THANKS....Have a good day.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Great!:up:

Please use the Thread Tools above to mark it Solved.

Cheers,

Zee


----------

